# Am I out of line being pissed off at this?



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I started talking about this in the what is your latest purchase thread but didnt want to hijack it.

Got my tenner in the mail today of PSD4's. First box purchase in over a year. I'm broke and any purchase 50+ is a big deal to me. Anyways, am I out of line being pissed at this?

EVERY SINGLE SMOKE had wrapper cracking issues, dried out pieces of garbage. I'm worried that they might even be so dried up that I can't even bring em back to life. I emailed the vendor, hoping to hear from him soon.

Here's a sampling of what I received today:





































Would you guys be pissed at this? If this is the new norm, I think im done with Havana's. I'd rather have put my money into a box of Oliva V Maduro's, same price.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I would be pissed but that is just me. I hope you got them from a reliable source. Check the box code on that. I could be wrong as I am not an expert, but I am looking at the one I have and yours look a little light compared to the one I got from a bomb from Swany. Was it sealed and it came that way?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd be "pissed" but I would be contacting the vendor for replacements. If the whole box is like that then that would be unacceptable to me.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

No that is not the norm... Yes wrapper cracking is not cool and should never happen, but the occasional foot crack does happen from shipping.
I recently received two boxes Trini Reyes.. Same code and boxes were received a couple days apart..
1 box was prefect the 2nd box had about 6 with damaged feet.. Shipping damage can and does occur.
Out of 30 or so boxes I have only received about 10 total damaged sticks, all feet except for 1 pyramid head.

Don't smoke any, and take picks of pox and codes and inform your vendor.
Those should be replaced.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Warren, yep the whole box is like that man. This guy is one of the best, so everyone says around here. It's my first order with him. 

Sam, don't put it in my head that they're fake brother!! This guy is too reliable to pull that one on me. The shade of the wrapper was the same across all 10. I'm just pissed at the condition I got them in. 

Ahhh what a headache. Let's see what he responds with.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

no reason to be hooting and hollering. deal with the vendor and see it thru.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Right on Jason, is he gonna expect me to ship these back overseas man? 10/10 were screwed. Not jsut foot damage. But frail wrappers, cracks up and down the cigars...

Shemp, before i start "hooting and hollering" I wanted to know if this was the norm nowadays.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Shemp, before i start "hooting and hollering" I wanted to know if this was the norm nowadays.


Why would that be the norm??!! Really?

And first did you check to see if they are real?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's definitely not the norm, but like Jason said, unfortunately sometimes it happens. If it's a popular, trusted vendor they should send a replacement box without any hassle. 

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Will do Josh. 

Shemp, no i didnt look into it to much. Everyone and their mothers orders from this guy, I have no reason to believe he's shipping fakes. But now that you mention it, time to compare bands


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

If it's a good vendor then they'll take care of it. Bit as stated, it'll happen now and again. I got a box of Behike 56 that had over half of them busted up. It got taken care of with no problem. I wouldn't be pissed unless the vendor didn't offer to replace them.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

well **** me, theres no dot after the "4"....

Did they ever change bands?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Warren, yep the whole box is like that man. This guy is one of the best, so everyone says around here. It's my first order with him.
> 
> Ahhh what a headache. Let's see what he responds with.


Yeah it sucks indeed and as others have said, I would expect a replacement box without to many hassles. :thumb:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Nothing to be pissed about yet IMO, but certainly disappointed. How could this be the norm? Contact the vendor and have them replaced. If that doesn't work out then come back. I assume you will be taken care of. Keep us posted.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

will do guys, he's usually quick to respond, I should know more tomorrow


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> well **** me, theres no dot after the "4"....
> 
> Did they ever change bands?


Yes they did and deleted the dot after the 4. Nothing to worry about there methinks.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

wouldnt worry about them being fakes. not much to make on a 10 count box of psd4.

vendor should take care of it, not much to worry about.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea i was never worried about them being fake in the first place till people started questioning 

I'm sure this will all get sorted out, am just a little disappointed is all


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Is this guy serious. Talk about a bad taste in my mouth. I guess my cc experience started and ended with one box. 

Here is what he wrote:

Hi James,

I have seen your pictures. We too take our own picture prior to shipping as part of our quality control. Please see the picture attached. As you can see the cigars appear to be in perfect condition. Having said that I will be the first to admit that our picture does not tell the whole story as it only shoes the top of the box and not the condition of the cigars underneath. I do however feel that some of the damage may have occurred in transit. Please return the box to:

So I gotta go to the post office, figure out how to send these to Hong Kong. Wait 2 weeks. Me might refund me. Another 2 weeks will go by and maybe ill get my money back? No mention of a replacement.

I really wanted to get in the world of Havanas but I can't deal with this. 

I'm pretty disappointed right now.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

what did you expect them to do??


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Whether they were shipped damaged, or were damaged in transit... that is an issue for them to deal with and make right. I'm sure they are very aware we here cannot just make a claim with the shipping company so whether it was shipped damaged or happened in transit doesn't matter to us. How is he proving that he took a picture of your exact box? Is your shipping label included in the picture? If not I find it silly for them to bring it up. Hoping in the end you get what you ordered and it comes without damage.



Shemp75 said:


> what did you expect them to do??


The same thing we expect all companies to do. Have the product arrive in perfect condition and if not, replaced. Seems very black and white and not unreasonable to expect that.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> The same thing we expect all companies to do. Have the product arrive in perfect condition and if not, replaced. Seems very black and white and not unreasonable to expect that.


OK, and has the vendor been given time to correct the issue ( they stated that they shall) so no need to got all huffy about it. Is this the first time you ever ordered anything online or over the phone??


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Jim~~~I too have had to ship sticks back to that region and had no problems doing it and was credited $$$. It is a bit of a hassle but it does happen every once in a while. Shiped sticks can and sometimes do get damaged in transit. I think he provided a photo to show you he did not send damaged sticks. Hope this works out for you.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

protekk said:


> Hey Jim~~~I too have had to ship sticks back to that region and had no problems doing it and was credited $$$. It is a bit of a hassle but it does happen every once in a while. Shipped sticks can and sometimes do get damaged in transit. I think he provided a photo to show you he did not send damaged sticks. Hope this works out for you.


Nicely said Mike. If this is the vendor I assume it is the OP will be made whole. Sometimes overseas buying can be a PITA no matter what the product is and the vendor needs to verify they are not being shafted. Believe me it happens more than many think. Relax Jim, it will work itself out with this vendor as he is a gentleman.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I try to use vendors that will open and inspect the cigars prior to shipping.
I have never heard of one taking pics prior to shipping.
There are a whole lot of things in life to get pissed about, and cigars aint one of them.
My bigger concern is how they were stored, as that is a reflection of the vendor. 
Rest easy, you will be made whole.....it's just a PITA...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> There are a whole lot of things in life to get pissed about, and cigars aint one of them.


Indeed, sort of defeats the purpose. :thumb:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

(deleted)


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

(deleted)

I was hoping a box would be sent out expedited in advance of me shipping these back. Like most companies do. 

Not a problem, I'll figure out how to send these back and hopefully I'll receive a refund. Not even sure I want a new box anymore...


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

For those that have made returns, what has it cost you? I just did a search at UPS.com and it looks like it will be 70 bucks to return these?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> I was hoping a box would be sent out expedited in advance of me shipping these back. Like most companies do.
> 
> Not a problem, I'll figure out how to send these back and hopefully I'll receive a refund. Not even sure I want a new box anymore...


I would suggest keeping in contact with them. I would not do anything until after the holidays so you don;t wind up with more issues. Rule # 1: no international shipments between Thanksgiving and NY. Why, because this is the time of year when customs, UPS, USPS, Fed-EX, etc. are the busiest and not necessarily worrying a whole lot about gently handling your package. I can understand why you are disappointed. However, let's keep this in perspective. You are undertaking an illegal activity. I don;t care about what anyone says about enforcement or lack thereof. It's illegal. The vendors are undertaking an illegal activity by shipping here. Your package is being tossed from truck to plane, to customs, to truck, to shipping to delivery. Shit happens. If you can't accept that along with the vendor not necessarily bending over backwards for you then you should forget this side of cigars.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

StogieJim said:


> I was hoping a box would be sent out expedited in advance of me shipping these back. Like most companies do.
> 
> Not a problem, I'll figure out how to send these back and hopefully I'll receive a refund. Not even sure I want a new box anymore...


Jim, don't be discouraged. Problems such as this do pop up from time to time. It comes with the territory...if you need some cigars to hold you over until you get your replacement, just pm your addy to me. :thumb:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> For those that have made returns, what has it cost you? I just did a search at UPS.com and it looks like it will be 70 bucks to return these?


That's the cost if you ship priority. Ship first class and it'll be around $15 :thumb:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

My suggestion:

Take Colins' generous offer. 

Take Matt's advice on shipping.

Reflect on how lucky we are to have such great BOTLs here.

And put this whole thing in perspective. We smoke the greatest cigars in the world. Your vendor will take care of you. The damage certainly happened during shipping, and that happens from time to time.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds good Bob. And yes this place is filled with amazing BOTL's!!

Colin I appreciate it man  I may take you up on that, I just feel weird accepting generosity, I dunno why 

I'm going to ask for a refund at this point. It left a bad taste in my mouth, I may try again after the new year though.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

StogieJim said:


> For those that have made returns, what has it cost you? I just did a search at UPS.com and it looks like it will be *70 bucks to return these*?


*DAAAYYYUUUUMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!*



capttrips said:


> I would not do anything until after the holidays so you don;t wind up with more issues. Rule # 1: no international shipments between Thanksgiving and NY. Why, because this is the time of year when customs, UPS, USPS, Fed-EX, etc. are the busiest and not necessarily worrying a whole lot about gently handling your package.


Dammit! Never thought of that. I ordered my first EVER CCs a couple of weeks ago. :banghead:



socalocmatt said:


> That's the cost if you ship priority. *Ship first class and it'll be around $15* :thumb:


_Whew!!!_ I hope everything works out for you Brother! Keep us posted.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Reflect on how lucky we are to have such great BOTLs here.


Honestly, that's what keeps me coming back to Puff. The community is second to none.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Reflect on how lucky we are to have such great BOTLs here.


Honestly, that's what keeps me coming back to Puff. The community is second to none.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Feldenak said:


> The community is second to none.


Damn straight it is!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Feldenak said:


> Honestly, that's what keeps me coming back to Puff. The community is second to none.


No lie there Feldnak, I love this place!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> I started talking about this in the what is your latest purchase thread but didnt want to hijack it.
> 
> Got my tenner in the mail today of PSD4's. First box purchase in over a year. I'm broke and any purchase 50+ is a big deal to me. Anyways, am I out of line being pissed at this?
> 
> ...


It happens nothing to be pissed about. If it is a legit vendor he will take them back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Jim, don't be discouraged. Problems such as this do pop up from time to time. It comes with the territory...if you need some cigars to hold you over until you get your replacement, just pm your addy to me. :thumb:


Class act all the way!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Class act all the way!


Seriously Tony, you BOTL's never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I like this piece of advice. The way I look at it is whenever I place an order I just accept I may never get it because of the rules in Canada. That way, when an order does come in its a pleasant surprise. If it doesn't, well I was expecting it.



capttrips said:


> I would suggest keeping in contact with them. I would not do anything until after the holidays so you don;t wind up with more issues. Rule # 1: no international shipments between Thanksgiving and NY. Why, because this is the time of year when customs, UPS, USPS, Fed-EX, etc. are the busiest and not necessarily worrying a whole lot about gently handling your package. I can understand why you are disappointed. However, let's keep this in perspective. You are undertaking an illegal activity. I don;t care about what anyone says about enforcement or lack thereof. It's illegal. The vendors are undertaking an illegal activity by shipping here. Your package is being tossed from truck to plane, to customs, to truck, to shipping to delivery. Shit happens. If you can't accept that along with the vendor not necessarily bending over backwards for you then you should forget this side of cigars.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree, but when it arrives all dried up and flaking with broken wrappers and binders.... thats a different story. But yea, shit happens. I sent him a pic with my receipt of shipment. He said he will refund me same day. we shall see. I may try this again after NY. i think with a different vendor though.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Not sure what else the vendor could have done in this case. I'm glad it worked out.

I've had issues with shipments in the past. Always better to just contact the vendor right away and wait for a response before posting. Less stress that way too!



StogieJim said:


> I agree, but when it arrives all dried up and flaking with broken wrappers and binders.... thats a different story. But yea, shit happens. I sent him a pic with my receipt of shipment. He said he will refund me same day. we shall see. I may try this again after NY. i think with a different vendor though.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Cigars, especially Habanos are made to be enjoyed, so don't get to worked up, although I know I would be disappointed as well. Just send them back and I'm sure the vendor will make good on it. Remember the risk involved to begin with in getting Habanos. I am sure all will be well in the end and you will be sitting back enjoying a fine smoke brother.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

When I shipped back to (the vendor) it was under 20 bucks for about 9 sticks. I just cant remember how I sent it but I asked USPS what was cheapest with tracking. Also are the cigars dry or just banged up? Lastly If the sticks are from who I think they are from dont sweat it he will take care of the issue it may just take a bit. I f you need any advice regarding the sending of sticks or the vendor feel free to PM me.

Oh and Colin you are a true gentleman :first::first:eace:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

cheapest with tracking was 39 dollars man. so i didnt use tracking. the box was only 80 bucks. he said he'd reimburse me for shipping and I didnt want to screw the guy so i just did the 11 dollar shipping. I know it will be fine, i just have an anxiety problem. i should probably get that looked at, or smoke more cigars  

and yea, Colin is freakin awesome. I LOVE Puff!!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I got a box of PSD4's about a month ago. I had 3 cracked feet... My vendor asked for a picture that I promptly sent. They credited my account for the cost of those sticks (no return) on my next purchase. I thought it was totally fair!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Joe, that is nice man. I wouldnt have minded that but all 10 of mine were cracked.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Joe, that is nice man. I wouldnt have minded that but all 10 of mine were cracked.


I believe the vendor needs the intact box so that they can be reimbursed by habanos s.a. In the end.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ya i think so too. I sent em back today. 

I know this isn't his fault and he's been cool to deal with for the most part. I'll try again after the new year.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Well he set up a refund for me, said i should have it in about 8 days. He also applied what I paid in shipping as a credit on my account. Seems like a good vendor and I guess I should give him another try after the New Year...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

StogieJim said:


> Well he set up a refund for me, said i should have it in about 8 days. He also applied what I paid in shipping as a credit on my account. Seems like a good vendor and I guess I should give him another try after the New Year...


:tu

Things happen sometimes that are out of the hands of both the seller and the buyer. The true measure is how the situation is handled. Sounds like this one is being handled in the best way possible. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Well he set up a refund for me, said i should have it in about 8 days. He also applied what I paid in shipping as a credit on my account. Seems like a good vendor and I guess I should give him another try after the New Year...


Sounds like a great vendor.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea i guess he is! He came off as a super dick on the first email, but then mellowed out. I'm looking forward to buying from him again


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Well Colin hit me good! Thanks brother 

A great selection of smokes and it will be great to sample them all before deciding on a box to purchase. I'm very grateful Colin!! Kinda worried I'll be "crispy fried" after these too


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

That SCDLH, what size is that anyways?? Looks and smells great!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Those SCDLH look like the El Principe which is a minuto and a great smoke......Great job Colin you're a class act!! Enjoy those smokes Jim


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> I'm not sure I'd be "pissed" but I would be contacting the vendor for replacements. If the whole box is like that then that would be unacceptable to me.


agree


----------

